# Grampy is Mad at Me....



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

...and now mommy has to pay.

Mommy had work extra yesterday. She worked overnight like normal but then had to start until the afternoon. Grammy and grampy watched me. Mommy went to sleep when she got home. Grampy let me on the back deck which has a gate across the stairs so I can't go anywhere. I found this really nice tasting deck board and decided to chew on it. I like wood. All types of wood. I couldn't help myself.

Grampy wasn't very impressed with my work. He got mad at me she at mommy. Now mommy has to pay to replace the deck board. Mommy is putting some of the blame on grampy because she spent a lot of money on the invisible fence for me and no one but her will put me out there. She says that's why I don't like going out in the yard by myself yet.

At least the wood tasted good.

Love, 

Ella


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh Ella...at least it is only one board...


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

inge said:


> Oh Ella...at least it is only one board...


After the other one that was replaced that she chewed in the spring.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Ella. You just need to explain to Grampy that deck wood is a delicacy that can't be passed up. Then give him some snuggles and sad eyes. He will forget he was ever mad at you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ask mom and Grampy for some big chew bones or filled kongs to occupy you while you are out on the deck!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, Ella I don't blame you for eating the wood, I'm very partial to it myself!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Ask mom and Grampy for some big chew bones or filled kongs to occupy you while you are out on the deck!


Oh that's a very good idea!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ella tell Grampy to stay out and play with you <3


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am bigger than you, Ella. Lots bigger. But I prefer to chew on wicker. There is a lot of wood in my house, but although I sometimes taste it delicately, I never leave tooth marks on it. I prefer the wicker baskets and waste baskets. They are chewy without being harsh and they never leave an aftertaste of sawdust.

Griffin-the-Newfoundland


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

What is this thing called wicker? I haven't hear of it before. But mom says we don't have any at our house. I just can't seem to resist myself when I'm chewing. Mom says I have no self control. Grampy says I like to destroy things. That's why I don't have many stuffed toys. Its too fun to sit there and chew and find their weakness, pull the guts out and shake them as hard I can.

Mommy has tried to give me stuff to keep me occupied outside, but I always bring them inside. But she did just buy me a new Kong bone. It's black. I have another one just like it. This one I've been keeping outside.

Mommy is happy that I haven't chewed on the deck anymore. But that is because I'm starting to use my new invisible fence. I'm a little scared of the fence though. I don't understand where my boundaries are yet. So I've been staying near the deck where I know it's safe. And what do you know, right near the deck at the bottom of the stairs is the place where the mole goes! I've been digging and digging and digging and digging trying to get it. I can smell it but I can't find it! And grampy isn't getting mad at me for it as long as mommy fills in the holes. He said it's okay if dig in the backyard, just not the front.

Mommy just wants me to start going out in the yard more. But I'm scared of the fence. I'll only go out further and stay if she sits with me. I've also played with the hose and sprinkler out here. I won't play any other games out there though, not even fetch. I'm afraid of getting a correction. Mommy thinks when she was training me I accidentally got too many corrections one of those days. She's hoping I eventually go out there on my own. But right now I won't even chase the squirrels out there. I stay on the deck and bark at them, but when I see them on walks I try to run after them.

That's it for now. Mommy is finishing breakfast and then we are going to go running again. I like running. Even though I bite the leash sometimes when running. Mom says we are training for something called a 5k, but I don't know what that is. I'm just happy I get to go with her.


----------

